# Internal Arts in UFC



## TMA17 (Jan 10, 2018)

Nick Osipczak believes more internal art aspects will be incorporated into future UFC styles.

Part one of three videos...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 10, 2018)

About 5 or 10 years ago I had a conversation with an MMA guy that was grilling me about taijiquan, he wanted to know anything I could tell him. Also he was training Qigong. His thought was I will learn and/or train anything, that will help me win.


----------

